# Farb Malt



## Bobby (2/4/07)

I am about to mill up some grain for a shwartzbier but dont have any carafa as the recipe calls for. I do have some Farb malt but am unsure how much to use and have no idea what it is like? 
Anyone have any idea?
Cheers


----------



## T.D. (2/4/07)

I recently used some in a stout. Worked well - I am by no means a "stout connoisseur" but it seemed to produce a slightly more rounded flavour than the usually more bitter tasting Roasted Barley. I've heard, but don't quote me, that its pretty similar to Carafa III.


----------



## T.D. (2/4/07)

By the way, I know Gerard_M is a big proponent of this grain. Perhaps he has some comments on it???


----------



## Steve (2/4/07)

what is Farb Malt? never eard of it?


----------



## DJR (2/4/07)

German for "Black Malt" basically roasted malt.

Weyermann Carafa is farbmalz ( shortened Carameliziertes Farbmalz)

Carafa special is dehusked though, not sure about the farbmalz, in most recipes you use such a small amount anyway i can't see it being a big difference.


----------



## Gerard_M (2/4/07)

T.D. said:


> By the way, I know Gerard_M is a big proponent of this grain. Perhaps he has some comments on it???



Having sold the last kilo to T.D, it seems I have lost my enthusiasm for Farb Malz.  I have a couple of bags of Carafa Spec 3 which will be used in a few brews after Easter.

My understanding was that the Farb Malz still had the husk in tact where as the Carafa had been de-husked. Whatever the story, I used it in a few dark beers rather successfully, and a number of people that have used it, liked their results. As far as I know it is no longer available through the usual wholesalers.
Cheers
Gerard


----------

